

Apple patent shows they are developing "Killer" 3D Camera - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1333453595

======
uberPhil
It seems as though Apple's innovation is becoming synonymous with "gimmick".
First it was Siri next it will be 3d pictures and video?

I couldn't be any less interested. Just one more reason to switch to Windows
Phone.

~~~
BigZaphod
A patent is not a product.

